# Aquascape Assistance please!



## d_eagz13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not necessarily new to aquariums, however I am new to aquatic plants. Just looking for a little advice with aquascaping, mainly the placement of plants. My 125 gallon in the basement is more or less just for excess plants.... eventually I would like to have moss growing everywhere with lots of ferns. As of right now it is just where I put extra clippings, or plants that I got sick of. In my 55 gallon planted, I have 3 large swords, 2 small chain swords (both of which are reproducing rapidly), a few red crypts, a couple anubias attached to driftwood, green/purple cabomba, and a few other random plants. I have some Taiwan moss (at least that is what they called it) also. I did have wisteria and water sprite but they got too bulky in the tank when they filled out. 










Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks great to me!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

looks great to me too ..


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think your tank has a nice natural look like a garden. It is pretty and peaceful to look at. If you want it to look more 'aquascaped' try looking at pictures for inspiration, some awesome tanks here:
2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Aquatic Garden, 320L or Larger
Contest Gallery 2011
January 2011 Aquascape of the Month: Peruvian Nights - Aquascaping World Forum


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think your tank looks great. Things to remember in general are to never have the focus in the center--looks unatural. Draw the viewers focus to the left or the right. Also, dont be afraid to move things around until you are happy with it. In short, it doesnt matter what anyone else thinks so long as YOU enjoy your set up. I cant say that I do anything in my tanks that comes out of a book on aquascaping but I eye ball it, change it until I'm content with what I'm looking at. It's sitting in MY livingroom after all haha


----------



## d_eagz13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys... I guess I just get bored with the setup over time. I do like the natural look but I see some of those intricate aquascapes and compare it to mine haha. Perhaps I will just spend some time designing my 125 gallon downstairs. I like the moss/fern mixture but they grow so darned slow! Thankfully I have 2 large ferns that are sporing like crazy on each leaf. Moss is another story, though. I bought weeping moss and flame moss on ebay, and I'm having a difficult time growing them. My java moss is doing well. I made a couple java moss walls and they filled out nicely. Eventually I would like the moss to sort of carpet the bottom of the tank.


----------

